# loss of hair on legs raw red spots in his armpits



## ECUpiratePit (Sep 1, 2010)

Hey guys i have a 4 month old pit. He is losing hair on the inside of his back and front legs and has raw spots that look like he cut them open from scratching. Ive taken him to the vet and they treated him for mange about a week ago. I changed his food to **** Van Pattens sweet potato and fish w/o grains. Could my little pit have a grass allergy. Ive read other posts to try and figure it out but i havnt seen another dog with raw spots under their arms.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Was he positive for mange? Mange takes weeks and sometimes months to treat, one treatment will not make it go away.

Stay with the food you have him on and if it is food related this should help in a few weeks. It takes a few weeks or a good month or so to see if the food is really going to help. To help with the itching you can give some benadryl you give 1 mg per pound of body weight. So if you pup is around 15-30lbs you can give one tablet of benadryl the tabs are 25 mg but of course check the label to make sure. You can do that twice a day if it is a contact or allergy like the grass this should help.

This is always hard as you can have several things going on at once so start there and give it time to work.


----------



## ECUpiratePit (Sep 1, 2010)

he tested negative for mange twice. The vet put him on medicine for mange, starts with an I i believe


----------



## aprilortego (Aug 23, 2010)

Can you post a picture? Has the vet mentioned anything about heat rash or spots? If he tested neg. for mange I would not treat him for that.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

hummm can you post pictures?


----------



## coppersgal (Dec 8, 2011)

*my 8 month old red nose same armpit problem*

My poor little gut is having the same raw armpit problem. He does have a sensitive tummy and we finally found a food that seems to be OK (nutro) but now I've noticed his armpits I gave him a bath and started putting some antifungal cream on them. Anyone with ideas? No where else is there a problem he's very healthy and happy just a sensitive tummy and now this. It usually look brown and crusty and red like its irratated.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

coppersgal said:


> My poor little gut is having the same raw armpit problem. He does have a sensitive tummy and we finally found a food that seems to be OK (nutro) but now I've noticed his armpits I gave him a bath and started putting some antifungal cream on them. Anyone with ideas? No where else is there a problem he's very healthy and happy just a sensitive tummy and now this. It usually look brown and crusty and red like its irratated.


Would be best to start your own thread you will get more hepl that way seeing as this thread is over a year old.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

post pictures too if you can


----------

